# She finally Foaled



## Farmhand (Jul 14, 2008)

Seems like we have been waiting FOREVER for this Mare to foal, worth the wait (In my humble opinion).

She was born Sunday evening just as I was getting ready to go to work.

Sire: JJ's Painted Rimrock

Dam: Sonara's Rockette Sox

*[SIZE=12pt]Filipowicz Jackies Rockem Sockem[/SIZE]*

*Born July 13, 2008*

*ASPC/AMHR (pending)*






















*[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Jackie Tyler for selling us this Mare[/SIZE]*


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## afoulk (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations she is a nice looking little filly. Always a great feeling when the last one is on the ground and healthy.

Arlene


----------



## kimbell (Jul 14, 2008)

Pretty girl, congrats!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 14, 2008)

She is beautful !!

Congrats Fran and Walt


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2008)

Oooooooohhhhh





I agree, very worth the wait!!! What a beautiful baby





Congratulations


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations Walt & Frannie



She is beautiful.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of your kind comments. Jackie will be a keeper for showing and later in our breeding program.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats, she is just lovely!!!


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

awe look at the lil facey!


----------



## KySwtHrt (Jul 28, 2008)

Love Her!! She's a Cutie!!


----------

